# Amplifi + subwoofer



## ZoRRoX (May 17, 2006)

Hola maestros   

tengo una duda no se si use el vocabulario correcto pero tratare...
el asunto es q tengo un equipo en casa y tengo un subwoofer para auto ( el parlante )
y lo que quiero hacer es conectar las 2 salidas del equipo al subwoofer para usarlo bien.... lo intente conectando los 2 cables positivos y los 2 negativos juntos al sub pero hace corto  
en fin lo q quiero es conectar las dos salidas para darle un gran uso al parlante (sub) si uds conocen algun tipo de circuito o de algo que se pueda hacer con las salidas seria lo ideal 

de antemano muchas gracias

ZoRRoX


----------



## juanjaem (Jun 1, 2006)

No entiendo mucho de esto, pero de antemano te digo que no me parece buena idea eso de conectar juntas las dos salidas.

Si lo que quieres es usarlo en tu casa deberias de decir de cuantos wattios es el subwoofer, Omhios, etc...

Y de antemano te digo ke vas a necesitar un filtro para de señales (si lo que quieres son graves) y un amplificador, que si lo vas a hacer tu, deberias de tener algo de idea de electronica. Saludos


----------



## Fierros (Jun 1, 2006)

hola.. mira soy daniel...
antes que nada no te combiene para nada usar las 2 salidas 1 porque no te va a andar nunca y siempre te va a hacer un corto, ahora sim queres conectar como vos decis el parlante (sub) al equipo.. tenes que ponerle 1 positivo y 1 negativo (osea usar 2/4 salidas (1 positivo y 1 negativo) ) es obvio que no te va a andar nunca porque el parlante tiene una cierta cantidad de ohms y si pones las 2 salidas juntas capas que las 2 salidas te tiran ponele 10 ohms y el parlante es de 10 tmb... si juntas las salidas es como que el equipo le tira 2 veces la cantidad de ohms, no es que se suman los ohms, pero al ponerle las 2 salidas el equipo le tira 2 veces la cantidad de ohms y es como que el parlante te lo rechaza por eso te hace el corte, para que no se queme el equipo entendes?
bueno
no se si se entiende mucho pero trate de explicarlo lo mejor que pude..
atte Daniel
salu2


----------

